# Pontoons versus Kayak



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Been thinking about getting some type of watercraft. What is everyone's opinion on the 1 person floating pontoons where you use flippers to navigate versus a kayak? Are the pontoons durable? Pros/Cons?
Thanks.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Kayak end of story ..easy load unload set ups ect..

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bellyboats are great for small lakes and ponds and also for water off the beaten path. Yaks are better for skinny and moving water, bigger ponds and lakes. I have both.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Try the "Pontoon" forum. --Tim


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i used to use a belly boat on mosquito to fish for walleye around the shore edge in the spring when others were stuck on shore wading the edge. i really did well and enjoyed it, this is going to be my first spring doing the spring jig im my yak. id go with the yak and leve the pontoon at home.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I think OGF member Imalt has a one man pontoon. I think he got it at the beginning of this season so he might have a little time on the water under his belt; he might be a good guy to ask. I have a big ol aluminum Grumman canoe that Ill be looking to replace sometime soon; Im leaning toward a kayak but Id like to hear his opinion on the pontoon. 
I fish rivers so I have a couple concerns, how easy is it to steer in current and since it has kind of a high profile the wind might be more of a problem than it is with a canoe or a kayak.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

There are plus's and minus's of both. I love the pontoon it is a higher platform to fish from and is so stable thru any rapids and will float thru 3" of water. The downside is if you have to row a lot in slow water it sucks. I think kayak fishing you can average mile to mile and a half an hour in the pontoon if you have a lot of slow pools you can take that down to half a mile an hour. I plan on installing a trolling motor on my pontoon though to take care of that problem. A kayak will row circles around a pontoon. The pontoon breaks down to almost nothing so transportation is easier than the kayak also in my opinion. My vote still goes to a pontoon but I have both. I got mine off craigslist but cabelas did have one on sale for pretty cheap also. As far as durability you can't hurt them I have drug mine down rock banks and all kinds of other crap. If you do get a pontoon though let me know we fish the same waters. I forgot to answer Dandrews question steering is a breeze and the wind in the river isn't too much of an issue. On a lake I would say you would have to have a trolling motor because the wind could be a problem. It would be pretty cool if a few guys got them and we could get some floats going. The good thing is you wouldn't need more than two vehicles for the transportation.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Need to determine if the OP is talking about one of these: 









or one of these:


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Some people use flippers for the pontoons instead of paddles. I don't know how it seems like it would be awkward. I can tell you a float tube to me would be useless in the river or creek. You would be doing alot of walking in water less then 3-4 ft deep.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Need to determine if the OP is talking about one of these:


Good point. I may have miss spoke when I used the word flippers. The top picture is what I am thinking about when I said pontoon. Thanks for the clarifying question.

I think I am leaning towards a pontoon rather than a kayak (both sit in and sit on top). I fly fish so the extra height would probably work more in my favor. Plus everything Imalt mentioned makes sense. I usually go to the river so speed is not an issue. Taking it out on lakes I would probably put in around the area of interest and load up to go to another area vs paddle miles. Besides paddling for miles in a kayak does not sound like that much of an advantage considering the lower sitting position and range of motion. 

I saw a couple of people fishing and kayaking the little miami river yesterday and while they did glide along nicely, the body position looked like it could get uncomfortable after a couple of hours or so.

Tim - I'm a not running on all 6 cylinders at the moment so not sure what you meant by "pontoon" forum. Did you mean a fly fishing forum where pontoons are more favored or the boat forum? Sorry clueless here.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Tim - I'm a not running on all 6 cylinders at the moment so not sure what you meant by "pontoon" forum. Did you mean a fly fishing forum where pontoons are more favored or the boat forum? Sorry clueless here.


That's ok! neither am I. There is no "pontoon" forum. Just like, there was no kayak forum, just a few short weeks ago. 
It might be tough getting good feedback. After-all you're asking paddlers what they think about pontoons. I'd say, they made their choice. --Tim


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

AAReflections,
I was looking for a pontoon when I first started shopping for a new watercraft to fish farm ponds. After talking to several owners of both at Cabelas, Bass Pro, Gander Mtn. and a few other boat shops, I opted for the kayak and have absolutley no regrets. 

My reasoning was that I prefer to be ON the water and not IN the water. This decision was made because that I fish earlier and later in the year than do most kayak/canoe/pontoon anglers. So, the colder water temps wouldn't be something that would make fishing pleasurable. 

I started out with an Old Town Vapor and made my modifications to suit my fishing needs. I had it for about a year, sold it and purchased a Future Beach Trophy 144, due to its' length (12') and dihedral hull (which allows me to stand and fish), this has been the sit inside type kayak that I've been searching for and will have for years to come. 

It will boil down to each person's personal fishing habits, to get the right watercraft for you.  I only fish still waters and all sizes of ponds, lakes, reservoirs, etc., so the kayak moves quickly to allow me to fish the entire piece of water...plus it's stable, comfortable and easy to transport too.

Good luck with your search! I recommend a test drive, before you buy.
Bowhunter57


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

i like the pontoon better when i want to slow down. I can jump out on a snadbar or shallows and fish a hole while the kayaks are cruising by. i have both and they have advantages/disadvantages. For lakes I like the kayak. for long floats - kayak. for a river with flow (cuyahoga, grand, clarion) pontoon. I used it on the allegheny and i would have much rather have a kayak that day.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm with bowhunter I just took my trophy 144 down greenbrier river 25 miles in 2 days and couldn't have been more comfortable.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

